# Real estate and investment



## Chapman01 (Jun 29, 2011)

What about the update regarding real estate business in Australia.I think it has strong economy and the investment will also be profitable.Any ideas will be highly appreciated.


----------



## BasilBarfly (Jun 29, 2011)

Buy cheap, sell expensive. That seems to work well.

Basil


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*movers Sydney*

The real estate in Australia last few years has been on the rise. I think it would be beneficial for you if you look to purchase now when the rates are still low. Because you can always sell it in a few years time when the prices reach the skies.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yes buy cheap or low and sell high. Looking around and keeping your options open. There are techniques that can be learned.
Be masters of the real estate business. Have someone who could point to the right direction.
Investing now is a great idea lots to choose from.

cheers


----------



## Burrows (Oct 26, 2012)

As RBA's representative, Guy Debelle, declared,chances are that the interest rates will be lowered even more, leading to a surge in housing demand. This ultimately triggers property value growth and higher capital gains.
It's no secret that Australia is one of the best performers and has one of the safest property markets worldwide, due to the government support and smart policies.
For 2013, Andrew Wilson, senior economist at Australian Property Monitors, forecasts a 3-5% national growth, and BIS Shrapnel managing director Robert Mellor expects a growth between 2 and 8%.

Cheers,
Emil
Sunbuild Invest


----------

